# Soundcloud links



## blaine hoopes (Feb 10, 2005)

How can I insert a soundcloud link to my post so that you see the simple player rather than the HUGE icon with my picture etc that I'm getting now when I post the link?

What I mean is that normally if you are comparing two different saxes or two different mics, you would see two small players stretched out left to right and only taking up about the same room as one sentence of writing in the post.

But today I posted two links to compare mics and instead of the thin and wide player, I see two large square profile picture as the player that is not nearly as useful for moving back and forth between the two recordings to compare and make the post take up way too much space.

Hope someone can educate me on how to get the soundcloud file to display in the old version, smaller player format.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I used to like the option of whether or not you wanted to include your signature with each post you made. Now I'm stuck taking up half a screen with the only line it'll show (they only allow one link to another site). There is an option in your preferences to collapse the signature lines of others you see (including your own), but when engaged, there's still a huge blank space for where it would have been expanded.


----------



## blaine hoopes (Feb 10, 2005)

In my case, it isn't a signature line or anything ... I'm simply posting, inside my forum post, a URL link to the soundcloud file. If I could get the standard, skinny and wide soundcloud player showing (like I've always gotten at every other online forum site) then I could, for example, type a description of what the first sound file is and then the link, then a description of the second sound file and then that link and so on. And the reader would see all of the links in vertical order with the description between them and each link wouldn't be taking up much more space in the post than one or two lines of text. The reader can then click back and forth between the soundcloud links to compare them. That is the sort of thing I'm used to doing elsewhere (like to compare three different mouthpieces or three different microphones etc.) The way it presents now in this forum software is really awkward and fills up way too much space on the screen.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Grumps said:


> I used to like the option of whether or not you wanted to include your signature with each post you made. Now I'm stuck taking up half a screen with the only line it'll show (they only allow one link to another site). There is an option in your preferences to collapse the signature lines of others you see (including your own), but when engaged, there's still a huge blank space for where it would have been expanded.


@VSadmin 
Is there any development of this problem signaled by Grumps?

It is certainly not his fault ( as obviously shown by his post here) but visually this is a very annoying feature , can we get this solved? Or is there any OTHER way to solve ( for example to write the link not in code?)


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Funny though... when I'm not logged in, I don't see the huge soundcloud space, but instead see the three lines of links that are in my signature. Of course the links don't work, however...


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

I have bumped this to the QA team.









Soundcloud links


How can I insert a soundcloud link to my post so that you see the simple player rather than the HUGE icon with my picture etc that I'm getting now when I post the link? What I mean is that normally if you are comparing two different saxes or two different mics, you would see two small players...




www.saxontheweb.net





Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

@VSadmin Jeff, thank you, please, this is only one of the many issues still outstanding.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Should have a fix for this in early January as it is ticketed off.

Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks Jeff M, Happy Holidays


----------



## blaine hoopes (Feb 10, 2005)

VSadmin said:


> Should have a fix for this in early January as it is ticketed off.
> 
> Jeff M


Just checking back on this. I still get the large picture box when I link to a soundcloud track. I used to be able to get a thin, horizontal track bar which takes up much less space in the post and was easier to compare multiple tracks. Is there some option or switch I can add to the link to get it go back to the old way? 

this is what I mean ...
In the past the links looked sort of like this:









But now they look like this:


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Unfortunately, there is nothing else we can do about this one at this time.

Jeff


----------

